# Steroid Use For Burning Fat



## John Ziegler (Jul 2, 2017)

Steroid use for burning fat ......

The general response I've heard around is no, to get lean is all about diet cardio this and that.

What do you guys think about that answer to someone that is looking to lose bodyfat ?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 2, 2017)

While diet is the major component, No one will ever convince me that steroids don't contribute. Granted, I don't go that high anymore because I don't like using an AI but I have seen the difference in fat loss every time that I have when I push test over a gram. Maybe its because you lose almost no muscle at that dose while dropping stupid calories but the combination is amazing for me.

I have never been a fan of tren and I don't use it often but I have seen dramatic fat loss on some guys who have pushed the needle so to speak on it as well.

I am not saying that everyone should take a gram of test but I know without a doubt that I burn more fat on that amount of test.. The mirror and calipers show it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 2, 2017)

Im leaner when im off gear..Mayb it helps alittle but not much imo..


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 2, 2017)

It can help but diet is King


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jul 2, 2017)

I think people who take steroids to "burn fat" have no idea what the **** they're doing.


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 2, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I think people who take steroids to "burn fat" have no idea what the **** they're doing.



Exactly you can't even burn fat. The most you can do is shrink cells


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 2, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I think people who take steroids to "burn fat" have no idea what the **** they're doing.



I agree. Diet is the key. We all can agree with that.

Something like Clen or an ECA stack would be better suited to aid with fat loss but wouldn't you agree though that when taking higher doses of test it helps to spare muscle while dieting? It doesn't necessarily burn fat but it helps to keep the body from losing muscle while on a deficit, right? I mean wasn't it dbol that was originally created for nazi soldiers who were basically starving to help them maintain muscle mass? Since is spares muscle which essentially burns more calories which in theory should help to burn more fat.

Maybe I am overthinking this lol


----------



## Jada (Jul 3, 2017)

Does steroids help... Yes but diet is king .


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 3, 2017)

therealkozmo said:


> It can help but diet is King






Jada said:


> Does steroids help... Yes but diet is king .


Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 3, 2017)

BSP nailed it with the steroids helping to keep muscle while in a deficit. That's all they can do and won't speed up fat loss by any means


----------



## Seeker (Jul 3, 2017)

The term "burning fat" is not correct. Not sure where Zeigler is trying to go here..but AAS positively effect fat.  Now, when estrogen isn't controlled it can also  negatively effect fat.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 3, 2017)

when ur on cycle you push harder in the gym, workout more frequently and should have your diet in check so hard to say if the gear itself is helping or most likely the hard work ur putting in is responsible for the fat loss


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 3, 2017)

Eat like shit, train like shit, take large doses of gear = look like shit

If your already fat, taking gear wont make that much of a difference in fat loss, u would barely see a difference.....

There are no short cuts, if u want to be leaner u need to burn calories and add Flips to your diet....

So put down the pizza and get on the treadmill.....


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 3, 2017)

kozmo and I are eating pizza for dinner lmao


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 3, 2017)

Flyingdragon said:


> Eat like shit, train like shit, take large doses of gear = look like shit
> 
> If your already fat, taking gear wont make that much of a difference in fat loss, u would barely see a difference.....
> 
> ...



Go keto that's a shortcut. Grab some dbol that's a short cut to prostate hypertrophy


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 3, 2017)

Screw Keto, Cross Fit or Zumba.....Try telling Arnold or Dorian Yates to do a Keto diet or Cross Fit.....

Pizza reference was toward Zeigler, he is a pizza delivery driver when he isnt a male model.....


----------



## therealkozmo (Jul 3, 2017)

Arnold did low carb


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 3, 2017)

To each it's own but IMO the steroids are a great product to use for a male trying to burn or lose or whatever you want to call it body fat

Reason being cardio is a hell of a lot easier stamina is higher & your not totally spent when your done ....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jul 3, 2017)

Low carb?  That term can mean anything, is it 15g a day or 100g a day or something in between?  Arnold would deplete his carb intake prior to a show, would not consider that anything near a Keto diet....



therealkozmo said:


> Arnold did low carb


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 3, 2017)

Arnold had chicken legs so I try to do the opposite of Arnold


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 3, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> To each it's own but IMO the steroids are a great product to use for a male trying to burn or lose or whatever you want to call it body fat
> 
> Reason being cardio is a hell of a lot easier stamina is higher & your not totally spent when your done ....



Within certain perameter of course I'm not saying it's gunna be great for ridiculously too fat persons 

But you know what I'm saying about the increase in stamina to be able to cruise through the cardio a lot easier


----------



## stonetag (Jul 3, 2017)

I don't have any factual statements from pro fitness folks, or bro scientists, I just know when I run tren in combination with test and mast that it shreds me up, "burn fat"? The mirror tells me that if the fat isn't burning off it is being effectively displaced somewhere.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 3, 2017)

therealkozmo said:


> Go keto that's a shortcut. Grab some dbol that's a short cut to prostate hypertrophy



The only shortcut that keto offers is in dropping water weight.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Arnold had chicken legs so I try to do the opposite of Arnold



Blasphemy!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperBane (Jul 4, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> The only shortcut that keto offers is in dropping water weight.



You are referring to the fact that a deficit is a deficit correct?
eating more fats than carbs in a diet could help some from over eating.
a static diet and meal prepping will help more than anything imho.

Building muscle mass from steroid use will increase (resting)metabolic rate? No?
So with that at some point during the cycle a deficit / maintenance would be reached.
Again imho creating opportunities for fat loss regardless of what particular Aas is used.
which is the best for muscle building for you is the question, again imho.

a cut can be done on any cycle using any compound so can a bulk.
Question is weird. I've lost fat on just test alone.
diet is king. Quit eating shit foods. Or better yet quit over eating shit foods.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 4, 2017)

SuperBane said:


> You are referring to the fact that a deficit is a deficit correct?
> eating more fats than carbs in a diet could help some from over eating.
> a static diet and meal prepping will help more than anything imho.
> 
> ...



For some, yes, keto can help prevent from overeating but for others no. Keto also generally offers a worse adherance rate than a normal mixed diet plus performance tends to drop for most on keto. 

Building muscle mass mass doesn't impact metabolic rate as much as people seem to think it does. A pound of muscle burns about 6cals/day


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 4, 2017)

i just eat chicken n rice till im ripped..pretty easy


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> i just eat chicken n rice till im ripped..pretty easy



No pussy??? Pussy is a negative calorie food.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 4, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> No pussy??? Pussy is a negative calorie food.


im into trannies these days


----------

